# CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!



## Hougen (14. Februar 2008)

#t Hi Leute,

in exakt vier Wochen reise ich für zwei Wochen nach Kuba, oder besser gesagt zwei Wochen lang durch Kuba. Ich werde dabei Strand Santa Lucia für einen gesamten Tag besuchen. Aber auch ansonsten werde ich bei allen anderen 13 Reisestationen meistens direkt am Meer sein.

Gehört habe ich bereits, dass wohl Jagd auf Barakudas gemacht wird. Mal solle es wohl mit einem Wobbler am Stahlvorfach probieren. Oder Tintenfischfetzen an der Kugelpose - ebenfalls Stahlvorfach - einfacher Harken.

Mehr konnte ich bis jetzt leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen.

Wenn es jemanden gibt, der dort bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, wäre ich ihm zu tausend Dank verpflichtet, wenn er mir Tipps zu den Fangmethoden, den Fischen an sich, den Bestimmungen, etc. geben könnte.

Liebe Grüße, Hougen


----------



## Tortugaf (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Ich war 5 Wochen auf Cuba,ist ein schwieriges Land |kopfkrat. Nehme alles mit was du zum Angeln brauchst,angle nicht unbedingt allein,ist sicherer u.mit keinen teuren Sachen,ist besser.Ich kann dir noch eins sagen,ich habe dort gern geangelt,am Strand gleich dort ,wo sich die Wellen sich brechen,oder an Steinen u. Magroven.Köder Fischfetzen u Garnellen(auch Süsswassergarnellen sind gut u. in den Flüssen zufinden) In der Nacht ist es am besten um etwas grössere Pargos zu fangen.In den ersten Morgenstunden kann man mit etwas Glück auch was mit den Spinnrute rausziehn. Ich glaube das du für die Baracudas ein Boot brauchst o. Bellyboot  ,die Grösseren (um ein Meter) stehen dort wo es etwas tiefer ist.Am Riff, Kanten o. Strömungsrinnen. Viel Spass in Cuba u.Petri Heil :vik:


----------



## Hougen (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Vielen Dank für diesen super Beitrag.
Einige Fragen sind mir da jedoch aufgekommen:
Welche Montage würdest du mir denn vorwiegend empfehlen - und eine mit oder ohne Stahlvorfach? Mir wurde einmal Tintenfischfetzen als Köder empfohlen, ist das wirklich so ein Hit? Als Spinköder hat man mir neulich in einem Angelladen einen zweiteiligen Wobler mit verstellbarer Wobblerschaufel im bläulichen Muster verkauft...soll sich wohl besonders gut zum Spinnfischen in der Karibik eignen. Aber ist das wirklich so?
Meine letzten beiden Fragen sind noch: Welches Gerät sollte ich einpacken: Ich dachte dabei an meine 1,80 m lange DAM Yukon Teleskop Spinrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 30-60g und einer kleineren Stationärrolle mit 30er Monofilen. Doch bin ich damit vielleicht eher auf dem Holzweg?
Welche Stellen sollte ich denn gezielt an gehen? Von Stegen aus, oder was bietet sich denn zu meist auf Cuba an?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen...


----------



## Tortugaf (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Ich glaube du machst dir zuviel Gedanken in die falsche Richtung;das heisst, du hast Angst nicht die optimale Ausrüstung u.Köder (Farbe:q:q:q) dabei zu haben.Das Anglen geht auch mit einfachen Mittel u.ist etwas älter  als die Angelindustrie. Denn wenn es nach den geht, müsste ich ein ganzen Angelladen im Gepäck haben,um das Gefühl zu haben gut ausgerüstet zu sein.Den Glauben das der Erfolg nur damit möglich ist u. ich grantiert mit den neusten Artikeln den ultimativen Fisch :q fange ist für den Handel gut. Vertraute am Anfang auf das Einfache u.was sich seit hunderten von Jahren bewährt hat #h. Wenn du noch nie dort vor Ort warst,kannst du selten optimal darauf eingestellt sein u.die örtlichen Feinheiten u.Tricks kennen. ;+ Geht gar nicht !!!!!! #d Wie auch.#c deshalb einfach Denken .Wie gute Haken,Bleie ,kleine ,grosse u.verschiedene.Schnüre .Stahlvorfach ,Twister Heringspatanoster u.s.w. .Kleines Gepäck ist immer gut,eine lange u.feine Angel(keine Brandungsangel) eine kurze u.kräftige für Boot u.eine zum Spinnen, das reicht meiner Meinung.Und dann schau den Fischern u. Anglern vor Ort auf den Fingern mit was für Köder die dort angeln.In Cuba kannst du dir nicht mal ein paar Köder kaufen(Tintenfisch,Schrimps u.sw)läuft nicht so richtig.Ich habe eine Woche gebraucht um ein Angelladen zufinden u.das mit den Läden ist auch so eine Sache,sie sind teuer u.nicht besonders gut ausgestattet,leider#cDie Köder musst du dir vielleicht selberfangen( kleine Harken), das macht die Angelei dort ursprünglicher:q . Erst einmal ein Fischchen fangen zum Köder schneiden,das war oft die einstigste Möglichkeit.#c Egal, wir hatten Zeit u. Lust dafür. G.Tortugaf


----------



## Hougen (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Hi Tortugaf,

ich weiß, ich mache mir da einen etwas zu großen Kopf drum. Meine Sorge dreht sich eigentlich vorwiegend darum, dass mir bekannt ist, dass Kubas Fischwelt noch relativ unberührt ist, mitunter aufgrund des Embarkos mit den USA. Das heißt, dass man theoretisch auch mit größeren Fischen vom Steg aus, etc. rechnen könnte. 
Ich habe letzte Nacht mal etwas im Internet gestöbert und bin auf eine englisch-sprachige Internetseite gestoßen, in deren Forum es nur um das Fischen auf Kuba und gemachte Erfahrungen geht.
Es wurde zum Beispiel empfohlen auf sogenannte "Pegros/Pedros??" zu fischen, und zwar in den Abend- und Frühmorgenstunden. Diese gehen dann wohl in er Nähe von Steinschüttungen, und dort wo grüne Meeresgrasflächen sind auf Futtersuche. Da ich nicht weiß, wie viel die Rute dort aushalten muss, bin ich leider etwas ratlos. Aus Platzgründen kann ich leider nur eine Rute mitnehmen. 

Daher wollte ich dich fragen, ob für das Spinnfischen vom Ufer, Stegen, Steinschüttungen,ect. und dann Posenfischen die "Mitchell Universe Tele Travel" mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-60gr und einer Gesamtlänge von 3,00m ausreichen würde?


----------



## GiantKiller (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Ich bin im März auch in Cuba. Wenn Du zufällig auf St. Maria bist kannst du vorbeikommen.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Hi Giant Killer das ist ja ein witziger Zufall seit Wochen versuche ich an Infos zum Fischen 
auf Cuba ranzukommen und habe bisher sehr wenig gefunden ( WWW.Cubamania.com scheint die einzige vernünftige Quelle zu sein ) Ich bin vom 27.03.-6.04. auf Cayo Santa Maria im Hotel Melia Las Dunas und will auf jeden Fall sowohl Inshore als auch Offshore fischen gehen.Ich weiss bisher nur das die Saison für Billfish ( White Marlin,Sailfish ) erst Ende Mai beginnt.Aber wie siehts im Küstenbereich so aus ? und wenn man vom Boot wenigsten ein paar schöne Mahi Mahi fangen könnte würde ich mir das auch reinziehen.Melde dich mal ob du zu dieser Zeit dort bist und für weitere Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.

                                     Tight Lines                    Jan


----------



## GiantKiller (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

@jan:

ich bin leider nur bis zum 30.3. dort.
evt können wir uns ja am 27., 28. oder 29. ein boot teilen, wenn du interesse hast und wenn nicht alle boote ausgebucht sind...

ich habe aber selbst nicht allzuviel ahnung. ich habe zwei tage ein boot plus guide mitte märz und die restlichen tage will ich vom kanu und vom strand mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Hougen (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Hey GiantKiller,

das ist ja ein cooles Angebot. Leider mache ich eine Kuba-Rundreise mit. Das heißt ich bin nur am 20. März für einen gesamten Tag mit zwei Übernachtungen in Santa Lucia. Den gesamten 15. März über wäre ich allerdings in Havanna. Ich weiß leider nicht wie weit es von Santa Maria nach Havanna ist. Vielleicht könntest du ja am 15. März in Havanna vorbei schauen...dann klappts vielleicht doch noch mit dem Fischen eventuell zusammen.

@Mahi-Mahi:
Ich hab vorgestern fast ne ganze Nacht im Net nach Infos übers Fischen in Kuba gesucht.
Habe auch einigermaßen was zusammen tragen können. Vorwiegend Beiträge aus englischen Foren, die aber sehr gute Tipps geben. Wenn du möchtest, dann lasse mir mal deine Email-Adresse zu kommen. Dann kann ich dir die Sachen, die ich in einer doc-Datei gespeichert hab, zu schicken.


----------



## Hougen (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Hey GiantKiller,

was mir grad noch eingefallen ist: Falls es bei dir hinhaut, dass wir uns eventuell in Havanna treffen könnten, dann könn ma uns ja'n Boot zusammen ausleihen...und unser Glück am Riff testen.


----------



## GiantKiller (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Ich habe eigentlich nicht vor st. maria zu verlassen.
ich glaube auch nicht, dass in einer stadt wie havanna die angelei so ist wie in den naturschutzgebieten.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Hi Giant Killer + Hougen unser derzeitiges Posting zeigt doch mal wieder das,dass World Wide web ne coole sache ist.Wir sitzen hier quer durchs Land und verabreden uns auf Cuba.An Hougen:Von havanna fahren die wenigen halbwegs brauchbaren Offshore Big Game Boote die aber fast  ausschliesslich auf Billfish - Marlin,Sailfish und Co.aus sind d.h.mit Fischen am Riff is da nix.Da die Billfish Saison erst im Mai beginnt macht das also nicht viel Sinn.Ich habe bisher fast nur Berichte aus dem Süden sprich Cayo Coco und Archipelago de la Juventud gefunden wo die einschlägigen Lodges und Guides für das Fliegenfischen auf Tarpon.Bonefish und Permit angeboten werden.An Giant Killer : Auf Cayo las Brujas ich glaube ca.10 Km von Santa Maria soll es einige Boote geben die man mal checken sollte.In den Ami.Boards habe ich nur von Barracudas in der Surfline gelesen.Ich überlege ob ich nicht meine Alutecnos Power Jigging Rute mitnehme und man vom Boot auf Amberjacks und Grouper geht.Schickt mir mal ne PN um den Meeting Point abzusprechen.

                  Tight Lines        Jan|wavey:


----------



## Hougen (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Hi Mahi-Mahi, ja ich finde das auch eine geniale Sache.
Ich denke es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit in Kuba, einfach einen Fischer an zu sprechen, ob er einen mal mit raus nimmt. Nah gut, ob das wirklich klappt, hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht aus probiert. Aber sagt mal, darf man eigentlich überhaupt einfach so in Kuba angeln? Ohne Genehmigung?


----------



## Hougen (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Ach Leute, falls euch diese Storry hier interessiert und ihr euch sie durchlesen wollt...ich habe sie neulich gefunden, und habe sie sehr interessant gefunden. Es handelt von jemandem auf Kuba, der einen anderen Angler am Strand traf. Die beiden beschlossen sich ein Kajak aus zu leihen und damit zum Riff zu paddeln...wie das ausging seht selbst... ;-) Übrigens kam ich dadurch auch auf die Idee, mir mit jemandem zusammen ein Boot aus zu leihen...allerdings ein "Boot" und kein "Kajak" ;-)
(ob die Storry sich so ereignet haben kann, muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ich finde sie jedoch sehr gut geschrieben)

...21. September Kuba...

 Wurfgewicht: 80g, Länge: 2,40m, Spitzenaktion. 
Klaus drückt mir seine 2. Rute in die Hand. Ich kann mir das Lachen nicht verkneifen. Unsere Ausrüstung ist gigantisch schlecht. Die 40er Mono ist wahrscheinlich schon älter als ich. Und dann der Blick in die Köderbox: ein paar Pilker, ein rostiger Blinker, und mehrere kleine Gummifische, die man fürs Zanderangeln verwenden könnte, wenn sie Aktion zeigen würden. 
Es geht los. Im knietiefen Wasser gelingt uns der Einstieg in das gelbe Plastik-Kajak beim 2.Versuch. Ich fühle mich wie auf einem Surfbrett. Selbst der lässige Kubaner vom Bootsverleih muss grinsen. Wir paddeln raus. „Es ist hier viel zu warm, wir müssen in tiefere Gewässer“. Nach ca. 1km, der Strand nur noch winzig klein, sehen wir den sandigen Meeresgrund immer noch deutlich. Vereinzelt tauchen große dunkle Bereiche auf. „Wenn Fische hier sind, dann stehen sie doch über den Steinen!“ ruft mir Klaus zu. Beim ersten Auswerfen wird uns klar, dass das ne wackelige Angelegenheit wird. Also nur Unterhandwurf und sinken lassen. Der Gummifisch wird langsam über den Grund gezupft. Nach den ersten 10 Würfen merken wir, wie heiß die Mittagssonne auf Kuba sein kann. Und wir Deppen haben noch nicht mal was zu trinken dabei. Nach einer halben Stunde ohne Biss beschlossen wir nochmals 500m weiter raus zu paddeln. Beim Blick zurück Richtung Strand überkam mir ein mulmiges Gefühl. „Bald sind wir in Mexiko“, scherzte Klaus. 
  Endlich ist das Wasser dunkel gefärbt, hier ist es schon richtig tief. Beim 2. Wurf in der Absinkphase: harter Biss! Anhieb, der Fisch sitzt. Wow, nimmt der Schnur! In konstanter Geschwindigkeit nimmt der Fisch Schnur von der schlecht geölten Rolle mit kreischender Bremse. Trotzdem ein geiler Sound, der das Anglerherz höher Schlagen lässt. Nach wenigen Minuten schon neigt sich unser Schnurvorrat dem Ende zu. Die Bremse wird 3 Stufen fester gezogen, der Druck auf den Fisch erhöht. Die Billigrute biegt sich bis ins Handteil, doch sie hält! Sehr gut, der Fisch gewinnt kaum noch an Schnur. In diesem Augenblick merke ich wie wir Fahrt aufnehmen. Der Fisch zieht uns im wackeligen Kajak weiter aufs offene Meer. Was das wohl für ein Fisch ist? Klaus tippt auf Baracuda, ich träume von Hemingways Marlin. Oder vielleicht ein Hai? Die Situation ist unbeschreiblich. Schon seit 20min sehen wir beide zu, wie der Fisch uns unermüdlich und nicht von der Richtung abweichend auf das offene Meer hinauszieht. Wir können nur zuschauen und staunen, was der Fisch für eine Power hat. Klaus faselt schon was vom Messer und Schnur durchschneiden, und dass wir eh kein Gaff dabei haben. Ich erzähle ihm die Geschichte vom Alten Mann und dem Meer. Wir müssen lachen. 
Jetzt, nach 30 minütiger Drillzeit werden unsere Gebete erhört. Der Fisch fängt an zu Kreisen. Mal links mal rechts, wir gewinnen langsam an Schnur. Die Fluchten sind zwar energisch, aber nicht mehr ausdauernd. Nach weiteren 5 bis 10 Minuten steht der Fisch unter dem Boot. Ein heikler Moment. Wo geht er hin? Jetzt keinen Fehler machen! Das Boot dreht sich. Der Fisch steigt etwas auf. Endlich der erste Sichtkontakt: Etwas großes Blaues gleitet in 10 Metern Tiefe majestätisch unter unserem Boot her. Adrenalin pur! Was war das? Keine Ahnung! Die Kreise werden immer kleiner, der Fisch kommt höher. Endlich haben wir ihn an der Oberfläche: Kein Marlin, kein Hai und kein Baracuda… Eine Dickkopf-Makrele von knapp 40 Pfund Kampfgewicht zog ihre beiden letzten Runden. Mit einem beherzten Schwanzgriff konnten wir sie dann sicher landen. 
Für den Weg zurück benötigten wir eine Stunde. Klaus musste rudern, da ich den Fisch nicht aus der Hand geben wollte. Durch den Herzstich tropfte eine beachtliche Menge Blut ins Wasser. Die Haie aus Hemingways Geschichte blieben allerdings aus…


Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## GiantKiller (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

@mahimahi. schreib mir einfach eine pn. von den booten wie ich eines für ein paar tage habe kann man rifffischen und ich habe das auch vor wenn ich genug von den tarpons habe.

ein vernünftiges boot plus guide kostet 175 euro am tag.


----------



## Tortugaf (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Jetzt hast du ein paar Freunde getroffen,macht was zusammen ist das beste so glaube ich,aber wenn du eine Rundreise macht bist du sowieso nur in Bus u.im Hotel.Ich bin damals mit ein mexicanischen Freund selbstständig durch das Land gereist.Wir haben gute aber auch viele fragwürdige Erfahrungen in Cuba gemacht.Meine Angelerfahrung sind alle vom Land u.zusammen mit normalen cubanischen Anglern.Sie sind offen u.herzlich u.zeigen ein gern wie sie fischen.Das mit den Boot u.einfach einen cubanischen Fischer fragen, ob er ein mit raus nihmt,glaube ich nicht ,das das klappt#d .In Cuba dürfen nur Leute mit entsprechender Genehmigung Kontakte zu Touristen haben. Zusammen Angeln gehen ist dort schon das höchste der Gefühle.Wir haben es oft genug erklärt bekommen,der Staat will damit auch schwarze Geschäfte,Prositusion u.in allgemein unerwünsche Kontakte vermeiden.(Angst vor Kontrollverlust)Als Reisender im staatlichen Lodges und mit Guides im Naturschtutzgebiet würdt man ein Angelparadies finden, soglaube ich.Viel Glück wünsch ich euch u.allen ein Petri Heil. :vik:Tortugaf


----------



## Hougen (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Vielen Dank für den netten Beitrag. Ja, das was du geschildert hast, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Ach wenn wir das aus Deutschland her nicht gewöhnt sind, finde ich es dennoch gut, dass solche Richtlinien eingehalten und überhaupt getroffen werden. Wenn es dazu beiträgt, alle schwarzen Geschäfte zu vermeiden, so finde ich es trotz dadurch entstehenden Einschränkungen keinesfalls nachteilhaft. #6 Aber nun ja, sag mal, weißt du vielleicht, wo man offizielle Angelstellen in Santa lucia de cuba anlaufen kann? Dort werde ich einen gesamten Tag ("Ruhetag") sein mit zwei Übernachtungen. Wo könnte man denn dort vor Ort bezüglich Hochseeangeln anfragen?

Und meine zweite Frage wäre da noch: Was für eine Angelrute/ausrüstung hattest du denn mit? Mich würde dabei auch die Art der Rute interessieren.:v


----------



## Tortugaf (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Das mit schwarz -Geschäften ist dort etwas anderes,als bei uns.Ich glaube ohne die mus mann dort ein richtiger Asket sein u.kein Konsum wollen.Ich glaube das die meisten Cubaner ein o. zwei Einkommenquellen nebenbei haben. |kopfkratAber ohne diese Ouellen kommen viele nicht richtig über die Runden.Das habe ich aus Gesprächen mit ihnen rausgehört.Ja u.zu meiner Ausrüstung,ich hatte keine ,weil ich dachte ich kauf mir eine Angel u.alles was ich noch brauche dort. :vik:Bin nur mit einer Simanorolle im Gepäck gereist.Ich hatte keine Ahnung das es dort echt schwierig sein kann,ein halbwegsbrauchbaren Stock zukaufen. Ich habe nach einer Woche einen gefunden( in Valedero), made in China u.teuer.(70 Euro) aber keine 30 wert.Ich wollte damals meine teuren Sachen nicht riskieren,war ja keine Angelreise sondern , eine Reise mit Angel.:mIch dachte einfach ich nehme eine gute Rolle mit u.mach das beste daraus.Ging ja auch,aber ich habe echt suchen müssen, nach allem. |uhoh:Ob man dort eine Erlaubnis braucht weiss ich nicht, die Cubaner brauchen keine soweit ich weiss.Die Polizei hat mich einmal wegjagt,warum weiss ich nicht genau,aber ich glaube an dem Tag ist Fiedel in der Stadt(Matanza) gewessen.Ich habe bei einer Brücke an einem Steindamm gefischt ,der direkt an Hauptstrasse war.Kann sein das er dort entlanggefahren ist u.ich ein Sicherheitrisiko :g war.Ich habe nicht gefragt warum,hat keine Lust mit die Jungs über eine Erlaubnis o.was anderes zu diskutieren. Frag doch deinen Reiseleiter unter Zeugen ,dann geht er in den Knast.:q:q:q Ich habe nur kleine Fische bis ein Kilo gefangen.An Flussmündung u.dort wo es Garnelen gibt,fangen die Cubaner von Ufer Robalos.Wie er richtig heisst weiss ich nicht.Der ist recht gross (10 klio u.mehr).Denn fangen sie mit natürlichen u. künstlichen Garnellen aus Pferdehaar mit Bleikopf.Sie zupfen den Köder wie Gummifische über den Grund. Der Fisch war in Matanza der Liebling aller Angler.Am frühen Morgen bis die Sonne aufging haben dort bis 20 Angler am Steindamm gefischt,oft ohne Erfolg. Ich wünsch dir was,  sei vorsichtig mit den Frauen,es gibt gefährliche Angebote. G.Tortugaf


----------



## Hougen (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Hi Leute, habe mir heute endlich nach langen Überlegungen eine neue Rute zugelegt. Habe sie im Sonderangebot bekommen. Sie ist von DAM und heißt Green Cross Power 100 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 50-100g. Diese Rute wird auch mit auf die Reise gehen.  Habe mir außerdem noch ein paar Gummifische mitgenommen, die nach dem Prinzip des 3D-Designs aufgebaut sind. Sie sind 10 und 12 cm lang. Bin mal gespannt ob auf die eventuell der ein oder andere Südseefisch schießen wird. 

@Tortugaf:


Tortugaf schrieb:


> Frag doch deinen Reiseleiter unter Zeugen ,dann geht er in den Knast.:q:q:q


Was meintest du eigentlich damit? Habe es nicht ganz verstehen können|kopfkrat

Du hast Recht, ich habe auch schon des öfteren mittlerweile in Erfahrung bringen können, dass es sehr schwierig ist, auf Cuba allgemein einkaufen zu können. Ich habe übrigens mal gelesen im Internet, dass es in Santa Lucia einen Club von einem Hotel gibt, von dem aus Hochseeangeln übers Hotel gebucht werden kann. Die Message die von den Leuten abgegeben wurde, die das mitgemacht haben, war nicht schlecht. Sie sagen, dass sie einige Barakudas gefangen hätten. Klar alles relativ gut. Bislang ist es mir allerdings noch ein Rätsel, wie ich an dieses Hotel rankommen. Hoffe nicht, dass es die einzigste Möglichkeit ist, zum Hochseeangeln zu kommen. Ich werde nämlich meinen Geburtstag dieses Jahr auf Cuba am 20. März verbringen. Genau an diesem Tag werde ich auch in Santa Lucia sein...naja, wäre schon traurig wenn das mit dem Hochseefischen ins "Wasser" fallen würde.|wavey:

Falls jemand noch in der Gegend von Santa Lucia vielleicht irgendwen/etwas kennt, wo man Hochseeangeln buchen kann, wäre ich ihm sehr zu Dank verpflichtet.:l


----------



## Tortugaf (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Das war  u. ist ein Witz     :m!!!!!!,aber wenn du dort beim Stehlen   (ohne Angelschein für Imperialisten :q:q:q )   von sozialistischen Volkseigentum (Fische) erwischt wirst dann brauchst du ein, der den Kopf hinhält ,dein Reiseleiter  :m     Du hast doch dort einen Reiseleiter, bei einer Rundreise u. der hat auch die Verantwortung , oder?Ich meine das du ihn fragen solltes o.dein Reiseveranstalter.Ich komme aus den Osten u.wenn die einen nicht leiden konnten,haben sie ein aus Kleinigkeiten ein Strick gedreht u. in Cuba,so glaube ich ,ist das nicht anders.Die Menschen haben Angst vor dem Staat,genauer gesagt ,vor deren Vertretern,denn von denen nutzen einige(so war das im Osten) die Macht für ihre persönlichen Intressen aus.   |krach:      Wenn du genug Geld hast kannst du auch zwei Boote mieten,ich meine bei den grossen Hotels wird schon was gehn,falls sie nicht aus gebucht sind. Beim Big Game Fischen brauchst du nur eins können ,BEZAHLEN :m.Ich würde beide Angeln u.eine Rolle mitnehmen.Oder nur die mit dem kleineren Wurfgewicht u.eine Rolle mit grossen Schurrfassungsvermögen u.mehren Spullen     g.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Mantafahrer (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*



Hougen schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> Falls jemand noch in der Gegend von Santa Lucia vielleicht irgendwen/etwas kennt, wo man Hochseeangeln buchen kann, wäre ich ihm sehr zu Dank verpflichtet.:l



Ich war Anfang der 90er 2 mal da, im Hotel "Mayanabo", und in "Villa Caracol". Keine Ahnung, ob es die noch gibt. Habe damals an der Rezeption gefragt, ob sie für uns was einfädeln können. 
Sie haben uns dann ein Boot mit 3 Mann Besatzung besorgt, mit dem wir auf Barracuda geschleppt und mit Naturködern Zackis geangelt haben. Hat gar nicht sooo viel gekostet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Haben ganz gut gefangen damals.........


----------



## Hougen (5. April 2008)

*AW: CUBA ich komme...nur leider ohne Angelerfahrung!!!*

Hi Leute,

bin jetzt wieder aus Kuba zurück. War echt genial dort. Gefisch hab ich natürlich auch - und zwar am Malecon in Havanna. Dort stellte sich heraus, dass eine Grundmontage von Vorteil sei. Also nahm ich diese und schaffte es sogar damit einen kleinen Barsch zu fangen. Das war allerdings leider auch schon alles. Naja, leider hatte ich auch nur die Zeit von den 2 Wochen drei Mal fischen zu gehen. Aber dennoch war es eine sehr interessante Erfahrung.


----------

